# Goodbye Magge Mae



## MacPDX (Mar 16, 2016)

My 10 year old Maggie Mae was exhibiting lethargic signs and not eating. We brought her to the vet on a Thursday last month for examination and blood work. Blood work came back fine on Friday. By Monday she was eating again and seeming normal. The next Saturday, same symptoms reappeared. 

We brought her to the Emergency hospital on Sunday, Valentines Day, and they did an ultrasound. Tumor on the spleen and internal bleeding. We let them operate and they found more tumors on the liver. We weren't ready to let go, especially with a split second decision on Valentines day. They ended up removing the spleen.

Apparently, a tumor had burst and then the bleed healed itself, which I guess is common. The same or another tumor had burst and the bleeding started again on Valentines Day weekend.

Well, she bounced back pretty fast and we had her normal, playful self until March 13th. She ran up the stairs and collapsed. On March 14th, we said goodbye.

After the surgery, we knew she only had weeks or months to live. The tumors had spread and it was only a matter of time. We also knew that Maggie Mae loved to eat. It was her passion and if she stopped eating, she was in pain. So, we made a pact that the next time she stopped eating two meals in a row, it was time.

I don't know if having the surgery was the best choice, but we got a couple of great weeks with Maggie Mae and the chance to say goodbye. It has been less than a week since her passing, and it hurts like heck, but I know she is in a better place.


----------



## MayzieGSD (Aug 28, 2006)

Very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm very sorry for your loss


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss of your sweet Maggie Mae. I think you did everything you could to preserve her quality of life. Run free Maggie run free.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

So sorry for your loss


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Having the surgery was a good choice. it was right for you and Maggie Mae. 
Hemangio sucks. Been there with one dog - it sneaks up on you, then it sneaks up again. 

I'm glad you got some good last weeks with her. I'm sorry you and Maggie Mae didn't have longer together but it sounds like both parties enjoyed the time they shared. Remember that. And know that the decision you made was the right decision.


----------



## MacPDX (Mar 16, 2016)

middleofnowhere said:


> Having the surgery was a good choice. it was right for you and Maggie Mae.
> Hemangio sucks. Been there with one dog - it sneaks up on you, then it sneaks up again.
> 
> I'm glad you got some good last weeks with her. I'm sorry you and Maggie Mae didn't have longer together but it sounds like both parties enjoyed the time they shared. Remember that. And know that the decision you made was the right decision.


Thank you for the kind words. How common is this in Shepherds? I know it is quite common in Goldens.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

MacPDX said:


> Thank you for the kind words. How common is this in Shepherds? I know it is quite common in Goldens.


I have lost 2 GSDs to tumors. Daisy was on her heart the other Chevy was on her intestines. No signs until the tumor affected their daily life ,movement appetite and mobility. There have ben quite a few folks her who have lost their dogs to tumors so it seems very common.


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

I am so sorry for you. Maggie Mae will life forever in your heart.

It appears to be sickeningly common in both breed.

Lynn & Traveler


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

I am so sorry for the loss of your sweet girl. My heart goes out to you and your family. RIP Maggie Mae.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

so sorry!


----------



## eljudo (Aug 20, 2007)

Sorry for you loss.. I lost my Max almost two months ago, heck, I get wattery eyes just typing about Max..

Like all of us in this forum, losign our furry friend is so difficult.. hope the best for you.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I am so sorry for your loss. 
Sheilah


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Sorry for your loss.


----------

